# Co-sleeping on air mattress with one year old?



## baybemama (Jan 15, 2007)

Would you do it? We are travelling to a relative's house this summer and she only has one twin bed and one that's not quite as large as a full. DH and I had to sleep on it once and it was ridiculous...we had to hug for both of us to fit!

Last time we visited we had to drag one mattress into the other room and put them both on the floor. DH's grandmother probably thought we were pretty crazy and I felt bad rearranging all her stuff. The thought of the air mattress crossed my mind and the only reason I can think not to do it would be the possible out-gassing. Maybe there are other reasons that I'm not aware of? Anyone?


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybemama* 
Would you do it? We are travelling to a relative's house this summer and she only has one twin bed and one that's not quite as large as a full. DH and I had to sleep on it once and it was ridiculous...we had to hug for both of us to fit!

Last time we visited we had to drag one mattress into the other room and put them both on the floor. DH's grandmother probably thought we were pretty crazy and I felt bad rearranging all her stuff. The thought of the air mattress crossed my mind and the only reason I can think not to do it would be the possible out-gassing. Maybe there are other reasons that I'm not aware of? Anyone?

i personally would do it and not worry about it. maybe with a younger baby i would have more misgivings, but my DD is 1 too and i would totally do it


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

DS was 8 months when we slept on one. I pushed it against the wall, i never gave it another thought.


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, I'd do it.


----------



## Julia2879 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes - I just did it with my 15 month old DD when we were on vacation. It was a full size air mattress, so DH had to sleep on the couch!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I do it every night. No problems.


----------

